# Update Picture Of My Diamond Rhom



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't mind the dirty glass.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, I see a blue sheen on him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Rhom!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg beast..very nice rhom...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish jp


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, its been eating pretty well these days, just had few large FD krills and two 1" cube size cod.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow ..... that beast is gorgeous!


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

blue diamond rhoms are among the best looking piranhas imo. Nice pics and rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't think I've seen this one before Jp. How long have you had him and how big is he?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That will make one nice adult rhom !!!

Beautiful fish !!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking great, Jack!...That is one hell of a specimen you got there!...







Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Life, I got it April 20th and it was exactly 8".


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Awesome looking rhom you have there jp!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I really like the shape







Nice Fish


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He is an awesome fish JP! I want a rhom now.. or a Brandti


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

RedBelly11 said:


> He is an awesome fish JP! I want a rhom now.. or a Brandti


Get a big rhom, you know you want a big fish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking diamond... love how the diamond flecks are starting to appear









what kind of light do you use it gives him a really nice colour?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

bob351 said:


> nice looking diamond... love how the diamond flecks are starting to appear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea man I was just gonna ask if your using actinic's or something cause he is really blue. He looks amazing regardless.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have LED light on that tank, mostly white LED but there are few that's blue


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a beautiful rhom jp!


----------

